# Billing CRNA's



## shihtzuaddict71 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am billing for CRNA's in SC.  My questions are this:

1.) Does the supervising anesthesiologist need to be listed on the claim anywhere?

2.) Does there need to be a note on the claim form stating "services have been medically necessary" in box 24K?  (Anesthesia Answer book)


----------

